# Need advice "mounting" my chamber probe thermometer



## scvinegarpepper (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm looking for a better way to "mount" my probe thermometer in my grill(s). I know a lot of people use a hunk of wood with a hole drilled through it. And I'm probably going to do that but I want a little extra support so the probe isn't loosely cradled in the hole. My first question is how big of a hole do I need to drill for the probe to slide through easily? What size bit should I use? Finally, and most importantly, I was thinking about mounting rubber bushings on each end of the hole. That way, the probe has to slide through the two bushings (which are a little smaller than the probe), to make the probe more sturdy in the block. Has anyone tried this? If do, what kind of bushings should I get? Obviously it has to be made of something that could withstand prolonged temps of 300 or even 400 degrees sometimes. My only other concern is mounting the bushings. I would prefer to glue them because I can't think of any other way. But what glue can I use that will withstand the heat as well? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2011)

If you have a good set of drill bits, just pick one that is slightly smaller than the probe, if the probe won't go thru, then enlarge the hole with the next size bit, and try again until the probe slides in tightly.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 31, 2011)

300 - 400 might be a bit high for wood, try a sacraficial potato or use an onion... you can eat probably recycle the onion.

or try bending a thin piece of steel with a hole for the probe, then this could be squeezed between grates.

Banding wire works well.

or an old 6" ruler

or them tablecloth holders for camping








here's a quick sketch


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 31, 2011)

400*F will kill your probe. Trust me I know......


----------



## foxhunter59 (Mar 31, 2011)

I used a cork from captain morgan special blend rum bottle. The cork has a fancy wood cap so I drilled through the centre of wood and all the way through the cork. Slid the probe through the cork hole that I drilled (slightly less than the diamter of the probe) and was very tight fitting and no smoke leaks


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2011)

foxhunter59 said:


> I used a cork from captain morgan special blend rum bottle. The cork has a fancy wood cap so I drilled through the centre of wood and all the way through the cork. Slid the probe through the cork hole that I drilled (slightly less than the diamter of the probe) and was very tight fitting and no smoke leaks




And I bet you drank the Capt. Morgan too!


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 31, 2011)

I use a close pin i drilled a hole throw the handle part than just pin it to the grate


----------



## sqwib (Apr 1, 2011)

coffee_junkie said:


> 400*F will kill your probe. Trust me I know......


yep, lost 5 that way

I am told by Taylor Products, that these probes are not recommended above 390°.


----------

